# Lorex lh 138 blinking



## fatz96 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello,
This is my first post. I have a Lorex eco2 model Lh 138. I set the unit to factory default and now the dvr will not power on. The red hdd, the green power and the ptz blink and the Lorex monitor says no signal and then shuts off. The monitor now has only the red light on. What did I do wrong and is it fixable?
Thanks.


----------



## fatz96 (Apr 29, 2016)

Why is there a video of trucks on my post?


----------

